# Skervesen Raptor 6-string Build



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 8, 2012)

Never taught I'd order a custom 6 string but with the amazing work and quick build times I just had to jump on a Skervesen Raptor. The specs are fairly straightforward and are similar to my Schecter 6 string but I've addressed all the things I don't like about it. I've been really eager to check out a set of BKP Black Dogs since the metal clip on the site sounds the best IMO.

*Specs:*
6 String Raptor
Mahogany Body
Flamed Maple Top
Rosewood & Ebony Neck
Ebony Fretboard
Schaller Hannes Bridge
Hipshot Locking Tuners
Stainless Steel Frets
Bareknuckle Black Dogs in Black/White Zebra
25.5 Scale length

I've never ordered a guitar without playing one first but just from the NGDs, communication and constant pictures I have absolute faith Skervesen will deliver exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Birdman (Oct 8, 2012)

Great new`s !! Nice to hear that your build started.
Looking forward to the update pic`s....


----------



## Lothar (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice!

I'm glad I could help with Your doubt's 

Cheers
Jakub


----------



## Fiction (Oct 9, 2012)

Man that looks clean, excited to see this one finished! (Probably a whole 2 weeks away )

Got any plans for a stain or just natty?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 9, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Man that looks clean, excited to see this one finished! (Probably a whole 2 weeks away )
> 
> Got any plans for a stain or just natty?



Its crazy! I only ordered a week ago and they've this much done. The communication with Skervesen is really good. A lot of companies could really learn from having someone on emails able to get back to customers straight away. The constant flow pics is very assuring too.

I was thinking of a blue stain like this but it would more suit a maple neck and swamp ash body since they are "white" looking woods. It might not look right with the dark rosewood neck and brown mahogany body.





So I think I'll go with the finish birdman had on his Raptor, the golden stain really compliments the grain and still gives it a natural look. It looks like a blend of Flame Maple and Koa:


----------



## Birdman (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha..... that finish is one of the nicest I´ve ever seen. I really love it.

This pic shows more the true color....


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 9, 2012)

Binding and last bit of body design done:





So it will probably be a few days before they get to stain and finish it......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Apparently not!


----------



## Birdman (Oct 9, 2012)

Very very nice man. It looks really great with the mahogany body


----------



## Fiction (Oct 9, 2012)

YES!


----------



## L1ght (Oct 12, 2012)

That stain is fucking fantastic. Wow.. honestly...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my god. I can't wait. This looks beautiful so far


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 13, 2012)

Cheers dudes! I can't wait to get my hands on this axe. It will be my first guitar in D/Drop C so I've got a lot of plans for it.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks awesome dude


----------



## Djentlyman (Oct 17, 2012)

Birdman said:


> Haha..... that finish is one of the nicest I´ve ever seen. I really love it.
> 
> This pic shows more the true color....



wow  also what neck wood is that?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2012)

Rosewood, Skervesen use a really nice streaky type. Its one of my fav things about their builds.

Minor update:





I just sent my 7 string custom spec to the guys so waiting on a reply to see if its possible.


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't go for the normal orangey/yellow finish everyone else is getting bro! Get the blue, that shit looks classy as fuck. That new Daemoness "sleipnir" had a rosewood neck, and an amazing blue stain, remember? It looked incredible! Go for the blue :3


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 17, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Don't go for the normal orangey/yellow finish everyone else is getting bro! Get the blue, that shit looks classy as fuck. That new Daemoness "sleipnir" had a rosewood neck, and an amazing blue stain, remember? It looked incredible! Go for the blue :3


 
I think its a bit late for that, guy. Its ok though, see, because the normal orangey/yellow finish everyone else is getting is what he wanted.


----------



## Birdman (Oct 17, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Don't go for the normal orangey/yellow finish everyone else is getting bro! Get the blue, that shit looks classy as fuck. That new Daemoness "sleipnir" had a rosewood neck, and an amazing blue stain, remember? It looked incredible! Go for the blue :3


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 17, 2012)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> I think its a bit late for that, guy. Its ok though, see, because the normal orangey/yellow finish everyone else is getting is what he wanted.



I get that it's what he wanted, but he did say he was thinking of it right? I also didn't read that he ended up getting it. I do think it's a shame that there are so many of the same colour guitars being churned out by this monstrously good company though. Regardless, enjoy your guitar bro, it still looks fucking sweet :3


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Oct 17, 2012)

No worries man. Different folks, different strokes is all. Personally I'd try to do a wine red stain, but that's me.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, so just as long as everyone knows, wood being stained is now referred to as "yellow orangey finish." Noted.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> I get that it's what he wanted, but he did say he was thinking of it right? I also didn't read that he ended up getting it. I do think it's a shame that there are so many of the same colour guitars being churned out by this monstrously good company though. Regardless, enjoy your guitar bro, it still looks fucking sweet :3



If I went for a Swamp Ash or Alder body and a maple neck I would definitely go for a blue finish but I wanted different wood specs to my other guitars. There is a much bigger lean towards their fancy tops in their builds. 



SiggyCertified said:


> Ok, so just as long as everyone knows, wood being stained is now referred to as "yellow orangey finish." Noted.



Noted!

I'm bouncing ideas back and forth with the lads for a seven string. I'm really excited for them to get started on it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 19, 2012)

Getting there! Skervesen's communication is so good. I can't even get through to some of the luther's I've future builds with but these guys deliver a constant stream of pics every step of the way. Dying to get my hands on this which will probably be very soon at this rate.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm amazed how well this is turning out. The black and white pickups pair up really well with the Black bridge and white binding. They are Bareknuckle Black Dogs for anyone wondering.


----------



## Birdman (Oct 22, 2012)

It looks so great man !! I love it very much !!

Hannes.... is it nickel or chrome?


----------



## Skervesen Guitars (Oct 23, 2012)

Chrome


----------



## Birdman (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 26, 2012)

Update!


----------



## Birdman (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks really great !!! That`s guitar porn.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 1, 2012)

AND...its done! Build time of just 5 weeks with constant communication and picture updates every step of the way.










My build was nothing out of the ordinary buy they nailed exactly what I was going for aesthetically with the pickups matching the binding and hardware.





I'm dying to get my hands on it and see how the craftsmanship and playability hold up, judging from the action I'd say it plays like butter and visually it looks top notch.


----------



## Birdman (Nov 1, 2012)

Great to see it`s done !! This is definitely a killer AXE.
Can`t wait to see your NGD thread...


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll record some videos when I get it for the NGD.

Impossibly low action of .44mm is possible on my Raptor






Its since gone back to around 1mm which is otherwise it would make all my other guitars feel wierd since they are 2mm +


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 12, 2012)

My raptor has arrived safely. I know what I'm doing for the rest of the evening....or week NGD and video to come soon.


----------



## Birdman (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha .... Happy NGD and congrats man


----------

